# Picture Size



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

*I noticed that RIU is now asking me to resize my pictures before they can post. Max size is 800x800 from a jpeg.*

*Is this temporary or have things changed? It sucks if you're in the middle of a journal.*


----------



## morp (Aug 6, 2007)

init. i noticed this. you can download free picture resizing software, but it still sucks. was one of the main advantages of rollitup over other forums.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

*Yep...I guess my journal is over with...I have Photoshop...but not the patience to sit there and resize every pic I want to upload.*


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have turned the re-sizer back on... 800x800 we increased it from previous, I have also made it so the max file size is 3mb instead of 2. Give that a shot blood.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 6, 2007)

*Much appreciated, RIU.*


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

i noticed the same problem when i can get the attached thumbnail thing to even open. idk if any body else if haveing this problem but it sucks ive had to make a photobucket jus to post pics. wats the deal?


----------



## morp (Aug 6, 2007)

cheers rollitup


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 7, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> i noticed the same problem when i can get the attached thumbnail thing to even open. idk if any body else if haveing this problem but it sucks ive had to make a photobucket jus to post pics. wats the deal?


More then likely you picture is bigger then 3mb or the file type of your picture is not supported, in the support section there is a sticky for resizing pictures.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

rollitup said:


> More then likely you picture is bigger then 3mb or the file type of your picture is not supported, in the support section there is a sticky for resizing pictures.


im talking about just geting the attached thumbnail window to open. its probably just my pc but when i click it says pop up blocked an the when i click it agine it says error on page, so i jus said forget it an did the photo bucket thing. its all good tho


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 7, 2007)

go into your options and add rollitup as trusted.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

ok bear with me, what? ^^


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 7, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> ok bear with me, what? ^^


 
Ok on top of your internet explorer click the tools tab. Go to internet options. Now click the security tab. Click the trusted sites icon. Grreen circle with a check. It will allow you to click the sites box. Once you did that you type in the www address you want to trust. Then you should have no more issues with pop ups being blocked.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 7, 2007)

ok sweet thanks alot ill try it now


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> Ok on top of your internet explorer click the tools tab. Go to internet options. Now click the security tab. Click the trusted sites icon. Grreen circle with a check. It will allow you to click the sites box. Once you did that you type in the www address you want to trust. Then you should have no more issues with pop ups being blocked.


ok that did it no more problems at all thanks


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 8, 2007)

stickied and going to put in growfaq


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 8, 2007)

hell yea im in a sticky hahaha


----------



## maseo111 (Aug 14, 2007)

yoooooooooooo..... if someone could tell me why i am getting this message:

*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1920001 bytes) in */home/rollitup/public_html/includes/class_image.php* on line *2360

*I am trying to upload a photo that is 1.24 MB w a grow journal and can't seem to load it. Not the size, using Mozilla...... just won't upload. And the Marijuana Pics section is not opening either??? Everything else is fine as wine boys.


----------



## Jetson (Dec 5, 2007)

i have the same problem as maseo1111


*Fatal error*: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1920001 bytes) in */home/rollitup/public_html/includes/class_image.php* on line *2360





*


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Damnit! I never knew I had a post sticky'd until today.*


----------



## potroast (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, we didn't want your head to get any bigger.


----------

